# Wassereffekt



## Setherial (28. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich wüsste gerne wie ich einen Wassereffeckt wie der Banner bei  http://www.golem-metal.de/golem.php   hinbekomme. Vielleicht kann mir jemand Tips geben z.b.  welche Programme ich brauch ect.. Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.

MFG
Rico


----------



## greynox (28. August 2004)

Sei gegrüßt,
das ist mit Javascript gemacht! Geh mal in das Forum da können sie dir sicher helfen.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. August 2004)

Falsch, das ist nicht mit JavaScirpt gemacht, sondern mit Java und zwarn ist dies ein Applet, wenn man auf den Banner klickt, kommt man auch auf die Herstellerseite, mit weiteren Infos.

( JavaScript ist nicht Java - nie vergessen! )


----------



## Setherial (28. August 2004)

Danke !


----------

